# London in September - need some help!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Working on a get together in London in September (I know it's some months away) but would like to narrow down some details.

We would meet on/near Jermyn Street in the early evening. Would you like to meet at a shop and then go on to a pub? Or just meet at a pub?

If a shop - any suggestions? Any contacts with shop owners?

And/or if a pub, which one(s) would you suggest?

THANKS


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Andy said:


> Working on a get together in London in September (I know it's some months away) but would like to narrow down some details.
> 
> We would meet on/near Jermyn Street in the early evening. Would you like to meet at a shop and then go on to a pub? Or just meet at a pub?
> 
> ...


Do you have a specific date in mind?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

derum said:


> Do you have a specific date in mind?


Sept 12, 13, 26, 27, or 29, and would like to get some input about the dates and locations.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

The Red Lion is just off Jermyn Street, next to Trumpers. But it is small and crowded after 5.00 pm.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Perfect! That's the kind of local knowledge I'm looking for. There is also Duke's bar in the Hotel of the same name, and another Red Lion and a Golden Lion, and Checker's pub, Davy’s at St. James! ??


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

I am in London two weekends in September, so I will keep an eye out for this meet up.

I'm sure there are people here more familiar with Jermyn Street than I am, but I do visit there reasonably frequently and my observation would be that some of the shops are quite small. I'm thinking of Tricker's here, for example. There wouldn't be room for a decent sized group to stay there for long, if at all. The Crockett & Jones shop is bigger. In both shops I think prior contact with the staff would be essential. The Tricker's guys are old school and somewhat curmudgeonly (in a very polite and knowledgeable way, LOL). They usually have some interesting bits and pieces in the Jermyn Street shop and will usually be happy to show that stuff off to people who are interested. Last time I was in Crockett & Jones they were possibly more friendly, but I feel like it's because they're a more sales-orientated shop, they'll pitch to you from the moment you go in to the moment you leave. I find C&J the same in Burlington Arcade, maybe it's the way they're training their staff. I just prefer a more hands off approach.

In terms of pubs there are two I go to near Jermyn Street, but I should clarify that I am a craft beer fan and I like places that have a decent variety.

The Lyric is actually technically in Soho but it's walking distance (5-8 minutes) to Jermyn Street and is a decent compromise between old school London boozer and craft beer options. It has the Victorian interior but a modern line-up of drinks offerings.

https://londonist.com/pubs/pubs/the-lyric

The other place I go nearby, similar walking distance, is the London Beer House, which is possibly an even better craft beer bar but is less well appointed. It's on the corner at the top of the Royal Opera Arcade and has seats outside. Most of the seating is beer barrels or sort of lawn furniture, quite light tables and chairs. If you don't like craft beer there is probably no reason to go here.

https://www.londonbeerhouse.com/

I took a look at some of the other pubs mentioned and I think The Red Lion looks like a decent option although I've never been. It's a Victorian horsehoe layout and looks like there is plenty of room. All London boozers get pretty packed between 5pm and 7pm with the after work crowd, in my experience.


----------



## NewLondoner (Jan 3, 2017)

As the rest of the crowd said, all pubs will be packed after 17:00 hours around Jermyn Street. That said, the clubs of St James's are just down the road, and hidden away behind Lock & Co there's another Red Lion pub (it's the most common pub name in England...), which usually isn't too crowded: https://goo.gl/maps/Gd3udo5CYbp


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Any preference as to date/day?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Updated information! Would you be interested in a tour of a well known British shoe factory in Northampton? It would take most of the day from London and they are limited in the number of visitors they can accommodate!

And recommenced pubs (some already mentioned):

The Red Lion (Duke of York St.) or Chequers Tavern (Duke Street). And another suggestion for The London beer house on the end of the Royal Opera Arcade, St. James.

Anyone know how big the Dukes bar (Dukes Hotel) on St. James Pl. is?


----------



## NewLondoner (Jan 3, 2017)

Duke's bar per se is fairly small. The American Bar in Blue Ball Yard (stop giggling...) has tables outside which are really nice when the weather plays ball (pun intended), but very popular and I'm not sure you can reserve tables.

Preliminary numbers and dates would be helpful; I might be able to sign you into one of my clubs if numbers aren't too big.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

NewLondoner said:


> Duke's bar per se is fairly small. The American Bar in Blue Ball Yard (stop giggling...) has tables outside which are really nice when the weather plays ball (pun intended), but very popular and I'm not sure you can reserve tables.
> 
> Preliminary numbers and dates would be helpful; I might be able to sign you into one of my clubs if numbers aren't too big.


NewLondoner:

THANKS. You have the dates in a prior post and that's exactly what we're working on is the number of attending Members. First we have to establish an agenda!


----------



## bowtieguyuk2000 (Apr 12, 2007)

My advice would be to meet up at the Bar Americain, which is in the basement of Brasserie Zedel (off Piccadilly Circus) - both places never fail to impress, from the art deco surroundings to the food to the prices (Very affordable):-

https://www.brasseriezedel.com/bar-americain

https://www.brasseriezedel.com/brasserie-zedel

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...del-20-sherwood-street-london-w1-7956875.html


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

bowtieguyuk2000 said:


> My advice would be to meet up at the Bar Americain, which is in the basement of Brasserie Zedel (off Piccadilly Circus) - both places never fail to impress, from the art deco surroundings to the food to the prices (Very affordable)...


Good info and bowtieguyuk2000, great to hear from you.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

A rough proposition for your review! Maybe Wednesday Sept. 12, we meet after 4 PM for two hours or less at a famous shoe shop (maybe they might have a discount for us) and then walk (short walk) to The Chequers Tavern for drinks and conversation?


----------



## EquusLeather (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi All,

Id say a visit to Bentleys in Lower Sloan Street would be worthwhile - they have lovely vintage leathergoods

Charlie


----------



## Scott_in_London (Mar 25, 2017)

A pub that could be useful to know on this trip is the Windmill on Mill Street, which is less crowded that many places and convenient for Savile Row and Regent Street. It's about ten minutes' walk from Jermyn Street. Their food speciality is pies (meat pies) and they are quite good.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Andy said:


> A rough proposition for your review! Maybe Wednesday Sept. 12, we meet after 4 PM for two hours or less at a famous shoe shop (maybe they might have a discount for us) and then walk (short walk) to The Chequers Tavern for drinks and conversation?


Sounds like a plan, I cant make it until after 6 pm (still working for a few years !!


----------



## PinkestFlamingo (Jan 6, 2014)

In my experience Davy's is best for accommodating large groups after work - most other places fill up fast, especially between now and late September.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

PinkestFlamingo said:


> In my experience Davy's is best for accommodating large groups after work - most other places fill up fast, especially between now and late September.


PinkestFlamingo:

Do they have beer or just wine?


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't tell if I'll be free in September yet, and generally try to avoid Khan's London these days, but you never know.
I might just be able to make it into the big smoke.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Odradek said:


> I can't tell if I'll be free in September yet, and generally try to avoid Khan's London these days, but you never know.
> I might just be able to make it into the big smoke.


Agreed. There is much more mirth and joy with less aggravation to be found elsewhere! I am haunting Edinburgh much more these days.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Does this sound reasonable?

Wednesday Sept. 12, we meet after 4 PM for two hours or less at a famous shoe shop (maybe they might have a discount for us) and then walk (short walk) to The Chequers Tavern for drinks and conversation?​Anyone interested?


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm afraid I'll be out of town for most of September.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Andy said:


> Does this sound reasonable?
> 
> Wednesday Sept. 12, we meet after 4 PM for two hours or less at a famous shoe shop (maybe they might have a discount for us) and then walk (short walk) to The Chequers Tavern for drinks and conversation?​Anyone interested?


Possibly, but, I could not confirm until nearer the date.
And I might not be able to make it until later in the evening.


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Count me out, gents. As I said- I may be in London in September but on weekends and with commitments already made.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

I expect to be in London in September.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Trimmer said:


> I expect to be in London in September.


Trimmer:
It would be great to see you again (last time was 2013!). Does this format work for you?

Wednesday Sept. 12, we meet after 4 PM for two hours or less at a famous shoe shop and then walk (short walk) to The Chequers Tavern for drinks and conversation?​


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

Andy said:


> Trimmer:
> It would be great to see you again (last time was 2013!). Does this format work for you?
> 
> Wednesday Sept. 12, we meet after 4 PM for two hours or less at a famous shoe shop and then walk (short walk) to The Chequers Tavern for drinks and conversation?​


I've put that in my diary.

Best wishes


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Getting some details put together! Some have suggested the Red Lion pub on Duke of York Street. Does that sound OK?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Details here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/london-get-together.240040/
Closing this thread!


----------

